# Calliope



## Dustrod (Jan 1, 2023)

Any suggestions where I can find the most authentic virtual Calliope sound?


----------



## José Herring (Jan 1, 2023)

I had to do a movie once that took place in a circus and needed this instrument. Believe it or not it iesn't an easy find. I eventually had to end up having to make something I had sound like a Calliope. I think I used a small pipe organ either called a "pump organ" or a "barrel Organ" as a substitute. Nobody was the wiser.


----------



## Dustrod (Jan 1, 2023)

José Herring said:


> I had to do a movie once that took place in a circus and needed this instrument. Believe it or not it iesn't an easy find. I eventually had to end up having to make something I had sound like a Calliope. I think I used a small pipe organ either called a "pump organ" or a "barrel Organ" as a substitute. Nobody was the wiser.


Interesting. Thank you José.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 1, 2023)

I’d probably use something like sonokinetic carousel or carnival, or rossignol studio barbariz 3


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 1, 2023)

You just beat me up!
Here’s Rossignol Studio link.


----------



## Dustrod (Jan 1, 2023)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I’d probably use something like sonokinetic carousel or carnival, or rossignol studio barbariz 3


I'll check those out, thanks


----------



## AmbientMile (Jan 1, 2023)

The Barrousel by Boscomac works well for this if you have Reaktor. And its free!!

http://boscomac.free.fr


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 2, 2023)

Pipeloops has one. The commercial SF2 Calliope for Euro 9.60 is here (bottom of the page): 



Pipeloops



And there is a free/trial version here: 



Pipeloops



The paid one has one sample per note, the free one has two samples per octave. Also available for Hauptwerk; but SF2 will run in most SFZ players in your DAW.

I've just tried the tial version in ARIA Player. It sounds fine, though; rough in a good way. There are no extra mechanical noises. If you wanted those you could pair it with something else that has them in isolation. I don't actually know if Calliope's have a lot of mechanical noise up close.


----------



## Dustrod (Jan 2, 2023)

Awesome, I'll check out Barrousel and Pipeloops. Thanks!


----------

